# internet problem



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello
i install freebsd7.0 today
after configure my nic i can ping the internal IP Address and gateway
but i can't ping the External Ip Address
i will appreciate if any tips
thanks


----------



## aragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you add a default route?


```
route add default <gateway_ip>
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Add the default gateway to /etc/rc.conf:

```
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```
Adjust the IP to your situation of course.


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Add the default gateway to /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
> ...


it still doesn't work


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you behind a router? Is NAT setup properly on that?

Can you post your /etc/rc.conf? And the output of *ifconfig* and *netstat -rn*?


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

i install freebsd in another computer 
how can i post /etc/rc.conf ifconfig and netstat -rn


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

i install freebsd in minimum
i don't know whether the firewall start
tell me please


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

By default there is no firewall. You have a choice of 3:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls.html


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't solve this problem now , up......


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

We can't help you if you don't provide information. We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


----------



## aragon (Jul 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> We can't help you if you don't provide information. We're good but we're not clairvoyant.


Yup, what SirDice said.  Sounds like you might need to contact someone here.


----------

